# Epic Meta Steine



## echterman (13. Juni 2010)

guten morgen liebe schleifer gemeinde.

ich habe mich gefragt wann epic meta steine kommen. alles andere gibts in epic nur den meta nicht. kommen die noch mit cataclysm???

über hilfreiche antworten ohne die standartflamerei sind hilfreich.



PS: falls es so einen post schon gibt bitte link posten hab per suche nichts passendes gefunden. falls es eine cataclysm news gibt in der über juwelenschleifen gesprochen wird bitte auch posten.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Juni 2010)

naja es gab in bc auch keien epic metasteine, ich vermisse die aber auch


----------



## Ugnar (13. Juni 2010)

Ich denke Blizzard wird epic Metasteine noch einführen, aber sicherlich nicht vor *Cataclysm*.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (25. November 2010)

Muss doch nich alles Epic sein, was glänzt...  Auch wenn sie blau sind, sind Metas immernoch die mächtigsten Sockel. Und warum sollte ausgerechnet mit Cata ein epischer Meta kommen, wenn die doch bei der Erweiterung anscheinend die Epic-Flut eindämmen wollen?


----------

